# Gluing a board to plywood



## scottj963 (Jun 24, 2011)

Is it alright to glue a Cherry board 1" x 12" x 16' to a piece of 3/4" of plywood of the same width and length? It is for an overhang for the back bar at work. I am going to be turning some rails to display the beer tap handles so I need more support than a 1" x 12" board offers. Those handles are heavier than they look and there will be about 30 or 40 of them on display.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It would work fine to glue the cherry board to the plywood however the cherry board should be belt sanded prior to the glue up. The veneer on the plywood is likely too thin for much sanding after the glue up. You would then need to make the face side as near flush as possible so that it needs only finish sanding afterwards. If you have a biscuit cutter it will help the strength of the joint.


----------

